# Dogs take Doxycycline??



## LoganMastiff (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if Dogs are able to take Doxycycline? If so any idea on the dosage.... 250mg twice daily or 500mg twice daily??
Please let me know asap.... Thank you, Melanie


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes it is safe for dogs, and cats too actually. According to 1800petmeds the dosage is generally 2-5 mg/lb every 12-24 hrs. See here http://www.1800petmeds.com/pdetail.asp?SK=10235


----------



## LoganMastiff (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank You, I checked out the petmeds website. I actually ended up getting Augmentin (clavamox) for my bullmastiff, we are trying to treat his "warts" conventionally before resorting to surgery  keep your fingers crossed... Thank you!!


----------

